# Ruger EC9s



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been a fan of the Ruger LC9 and carried one daily since the first week of 2012.

I bought it because at the time I thought it was the best small carry gun , then they made it better as a striker fired gun the LC9s then the LC9s-pro

well Ruger did it again this time by figuring out how to lower the price point on an already very easy to carry gun.

the EC9s , as far as I can tell the bottom end is all the same as the LC9s but the slide reduces small parts and machining costs by going to sights machined right into the slide rather than the need for additional sights being added cutting labor of assembly 

it appears to drop the loaded chamber indicator and go to the less expensive hole to view if a round is loaded.

the only think I think they could drop would be the magazine disconnect 

when your operating a self defense gun the less extras that don't aid you , add weight or have the possibility of moving when you don't want them to the better 

I have never adjusted the sights on my LC9 it is never unloaded so the loaded chamber indicator is sort of useless and collects dirt.

mine was 409 out the door in 2012 the new EC9s I see for 229 more likely 260 by the time you get it out the door but a sold carry gun for around 300 with a holster is good stuff .


----------

